# Sebastian Telfair Impression



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

<object width="440" height="361">
<param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/videohub/player.swf?mediaId=4352313"/>
<param name="wmode" value="transparent"/>
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/>
<embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/videohub/player.swf?mediaId=4352313" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" width="440" height="361"></embed>
</object>

sounds like he matured alot. i'm looking forward to seeing him in a clipper uniform.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I watched him for a year in Boston, and I think he'll make a good backup provided they institute a running system instead of the half-court offense the Clips have been running. He's an excellent ball handler and a pretty good passer, the big issue with him is defending bigger guards and some pedestrian outside shooting. He's actually a decent finisher for his height, and he doesn't cause problems in the locker room. If he ever develops a decent jumpshot he could turn himself into a good player.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is a tweener in that he doesn't no what to do against bigger players. My example would be he is a slugger with short arms hanging on the outside with a classic boxer. He just doesn't commit to what he needs to do. You gotta get out there and show or go dude.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Solid PG skills with deft passing skills, quick hands and the ability to fill it up from distance on a regular basis. His FG% is going to be awful, but if he's only averaging 3-5 attempts in limited minutes it won't be too detrimental. I would've liked to see what Mike Taylor could do with some increased PT this year, but Telfair is certainly a much better PG with substantial experience under his belt at a very young age. Plus, at 24, there's still significant upside.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I think he is a nice backup to Baron. Considering we are going to be out in transition a lot this year, Telfair fits into what we want to do on offense. Defensively its another story.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

he was a prodigy for a reason, I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I love the double-digit assists in limited minutes versus the Blazers the other night, not to mention the 10/1 ast/to ratio. S-bas looks like he's going to fit in to this system just fine.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

TucsonClip said:


> I think he is a nice backup to Baron. Considering we are going to be out in transition a lot this year, Telfair fits into what we want to do on offense. Defensively its another story.


Yeah I think he'll be pretty decent this season.


----------

